# NGD - Gibson Songwriter



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just picked this up today... Long & McQuade has April as Gibson month. Got a decent deal on an old stock Gibson Songwriter Deluxe Studio. She's a pretty companion to my worn in J-45


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, what a looker! Congrats!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

enough with the guitar show us the tshirt!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The songwriter and J-45 is what everyone back home wanted when I was growing up there. Classy looking guitar.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

...it's okay I guess...





OK! OK! OK! I LIED! I LOVE IT! IT'S BEAUTIFUL! I BET IT SOUNDS AND PLAYS GREAT! CONGRATULATIONS! ENJOY!

(I think I'll go lie down for a while now)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I fell in love with one at Guitar Center in Buffalo. It was in vintage burst with the cutout. IF I hadn't just got my J185 I would have taken her home. Songwriters are great and a reasonable value too. Congrats.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> I fell in love with one at Guitar Center in Buffalo. It was in vintage burst with the cutout. IF I hadn't just got my J185 I would have taken her home. Songwriters are great and a reasonable value too. Congrats.


Thanks Guys
I was torn with ordering in a J185 as well. Will be the next one I guess lol


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful pair of guitars you have there! I am jealous!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

That's one beautiful Songwriter Deluxe you have there, congratulations! I have one of the earlier ones with the ebony bridge and fingerboard, it's one of the nicest sounding acoustics (in my opinion of course) that I've ever played. I particularly enjoy strumming chords on it which is something I barely did before buying it. Mine's a pretty companion to my Advanced Jumbo. :smile-new:


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Morkolo said:


> That's one beautiful Songwriter Deluxe you have there, congratulations! I have one of the earlier ones with the ebony bridge and fingerboard, it's one of the nicest sounding acoustics (in my opinion of course) that I've ever played. I particularly enjoy strumming chords on it which is something I barely did before buying it. Mine's a pretty companion to my Advanced Jumbo. :smile-new:


Cool
I really wanted something to compliment the J45, and this does well. I was thinking this or a D28 would be cool, and pretty happy with this one.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

played one of these last night at my gig. nice guitars.

congrats on the new [email protected]!


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

That's a beauty ! , ....... they both are .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool.
Enjoy!


----------



## jsoldo (Dec 10, 2021)

Old post, but do you still have this guitar? Are you interested in selling? I been on the hunt for one for a while now.


----------

